# Safety a.k.a. "Lawyer" Tabs on Looks



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Look HSC 5 fork has safety a.k.a. "lawyer" tabs (does HSC 6?), which seem to require loosening the QR for removal and retightening for installation of the wheel. I can't believe the C.A. Protour riders on Looks have the safety tabs when they race - it would cost precious time for any wheel change. 

Can these tabs be removed (from the carbon dropouts) without damaging the fork? If so, how? I suppose one can guess the official Look position on this, given lawsuits, etc. I don't suppose Look would look kindly on it with respect to warranty coverage.

Thoughts? If there is a Look approved procedure for "grown ups" who know how to properly use and get the benefit of quick releases, that would be interesting to hear.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Is it really that big of a deal for you? Do you have a high need for fast wheel changes? If it is anything like the HSC4 fork, the tabs are rather shallow-- relative to other forks I own.



HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Look HSC 5 fork has safety a.k.a. "lawyer" tabs (does HSC 6?), which seem to require loosening the QR for removal and retightening for installation of the wheel. I can't believe the C.A. Protour riders on Looks have the safety tabs when they race - it would cost precious time for any wheel change.
> 
> Can these tabs be removed (from the carbon dropouts) without damaging the fork? If so, how? I suppose one can guess the official Look position on this, given lawsuits, etc. I don't suppose Look would look kindly on it with respect to warranty coverage.
> 
> Thoughts? If there is a Look approved procedure for "grown ups" who know how to properly use and get the benefit of quick releases, that would be interesting to hear.


----------



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

I did not find the tabs to be shallow on my HSC5SL. There is no reason that I saw why you could not file them down. I have seen people also use a grinding wheel (any bike shop will have one) though mistakes can happen VERY fast going this route. Just use a file, take your time, and pay attention not to file a chunk out of your fork.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Thoughts? If there is a Look approved procedure for "grown ups" who know how to properly use and get the benefit of quick releases, that would be interesting to hear.


As you probably guessed, there is no LOOK approved procedure for doing this.

*[email protected]*


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

chas said:


> As you probably guessed, there is no LOOK approved procedure for doing this.
> 
> *[email protected]*


So what do the ProTour riders do? Do they (team mechanics) use a non-Look approved procedure on their Looks, or do they somehow get special versions without the tabs from Look?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> So what do the ProTour riders do? Do they (team mechanics) use a non-Look approved procedure on their Looks, or do they somehow get special versions without the tabs from Look?


I am not sure what the ProTour riders do. We don't make special parts for any of the teams we sponsor, so if their forks do not have the tabs I would assume the mechanics are probably removing them using a non-Look approved procedure. I would also assume that these teams carry their own liability insurance as well... 

*[email protected]*


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

It seems to me that is shouldnt be an issue, it only takes a few seconds to get the wheel off. Usually the rider does it while the mechanic is bringin the new wheel.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Personally, I don't understand the lawyer tab hate. Sure, it's easier to get the wheel off (my girlfriend's fork doesn't have them) but it's also easier for the fork to work it's way up off of roof racks during long drives. For my girlfriend's bike, I have to clamp that sucker down on the roof so tight that I need to use a screwdriver to open the latch.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

My bike either rides under me or inside the car.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> My bike either rides under me or inside the car.


That can be difficult when you are carrying more than one bike and have a Chevy Aveo.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

you can file the tabs off of any carbon fork. it takes like 30 seconds. It will be fine.


----------

